# Uk national enquiring into residency visa for dubai



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

I Asked a couple of weeks ago about rental in dubai without being a resident but can anyone tell me if it's possible at all to obtain an RP for dubai without working there, I will be working in Qatar on a 5 and 5 rotation and the company are applying for an RP for me there but I want to spend my time off in Dubai.

Obviously I'm thinking that renting a property, buying a car, bank accounts will all envolve me needing an RP for Dubai so is this at all possible? 

Any info would be great!! 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

The short answer is no. But you can do it.


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

"No, but you can do it." 

Wow, cheers for that utterly useless piece of advice kangaroo.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are really determined - then you simply setup a freezone company with you as the managing director.
You then apply for a residence visa on your own company.
Once you have the visa you can then open a bank account, get a UAE driving licence and rent a place.
Then you can buy and drive a car here.
However, you wont easily get a car loan or UAE credit cards - until your company has one year worth of accounts.
As you are using your freezone company purely for residence purposes - then this is not really going to happen.
Costs would be around 25,000 AED to setup the freezone company (based on something like Fujairah Creative freezone).
12,000 AED per year approx. freezone licence renewal fees.
6000 AED approx for a three year visa.
So possible - but not exactly cheap!
Hope the above helps!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It'd be a lot simpler and easier for you to rent a hotel apartment for the months you're here and hire a car. 6 months in a hotel apartment is probably the equivalent of 12 months' rental in a comparable flat, plus it'll be furnished and dewa/internet is included.

Or find a flatshare and hire a car. 

On a UK passport you can always come and go as you please. 





Benj23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I Asked a couple of weeks ago about rental in dubai without being a resident but can anyone tell me if it's possible at all to obtain an RP for dubai without working there, I will be working in Qatar on a 5 and 5 rotation and the company are applying for an RP for me there but I want to spend my time off in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lize8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey there 
1. Dubizzle- there is tons of short term props that is not in hotel, that you can obtain without

2. If you have an HSBC account in the UK, you'll be able to link in in the UAE

3. Home loan you'll be able to obtain but a car nope. renting one is not so expensive so a good option.

4 Good luck in Doha was there for a year and it drove me insane... No offence intended


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Lize8 said:


> 4 Good luck in Doha was there for a year and it drove me insane... No offence intended


You managed a year before you went mad?

Impressed hun.


----------



## Lize8 (Apr 20, 2015)

It was terribly boring, all I could do is play golf and movies, which the nachos not so great, brunch and a camp once a year in the desert. It is ok I geuss for a short term period, and maybe just to use to my comfortable life in Dubai


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi thanks all for the advice!

Stevesolar, with a free zone company, what could someone such as myself do as "a business"? Obviously this sounds like a good way to obtain a RP but I'm by no means a businessman or that way inclined. 

What would you suggest? 

Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Benj23 said:


> Obviously this sounds like a good way to obtain a RP but I'm by no means a businessman or that way inclined.


Hi,
Dont worry - neither are half the people (or more!) that live in Dubai.
Simplest is to setup as a Management Consultant with something like Fujairah Creative freezone (other freezones are available!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

cheers Steve,

is there companies that could set this kind of thing up for me obviously for a fee? I have a friend who is in exactly the same situation, starting a job in Iraq and looking to move to Dubai aswel, could a free zone company be done as a "joint effort" so to speak? And if someone was to set up something for me would they accept the fact that i was merely setting up the business for residency purposes only and i wouldn't be looking to make any money from the business? apologies if it seems im being lazy but most of the info i have found through google is gobbledeegook to me!!!! 

thanks again.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Benj23 said:


> cheers Steve,
> 
> is there companies that could set this kind of thing up for me obviously for a fee? I have a friend who is in exactly the same situation, starting a job in Iraq and looking to move to Dubai aswel, could a free zone company be done as a "joint effort" so to speak? And if someone was to set up something for me would they accept the fact that i was merely setting up the business for residency purposes only and i wouldn't be looking to make any money from the business? apologies if it seems im being lazy but most of the info i have found through google is gobbledeegook to me!!!!
> 
> thanks again.


Yes there are loads of companies that will do it for you, and yes, you can both own 50% shares and get 2 visas.

I know a guy who does it for Ajman Free Zone if you want his details?


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

The rascal,

That would be much appreciated. You can inbox me if that's better. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I suspect that one you have worked out the cost of running a free zone company, having rented an apartment, furnished it, paid the annual, monthly and usage charges, the OP will work out that it's just easier to stay in a 5* hotel for every visit given this isn't a full time residency location. 

Have you done the maths ?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Benj23 - If you're set on throwing your money away like this, it'll be cheaper to get a visa through someone else's company for a fee. 

In my opinion you're going about this in completely the wrong way though... I'd even question why you want to live in Dubai during the time off and if any real thought has gone into that. Have you been here? Are just basing it on being 'better' than Qatar? 

If you're looking at setting up a fake company, renting and expenses that go with it, you must have money to burn. I wouldn't waste it here when there are much better options for a months downtime.


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Benj23 - If you're set on throwing your money away like this, it'll be cheaper to get a visa through someone else's company for a fee. In my opinion you're going about this in completely the wrong way though... I'd even question why you want to live in Dubai during the time off and if any real thought has gone into that. Have you been here? Are just basing it on being 'better' than Qatar? If you're looking at setting up a fake company, renting and expenses that go with it, you must have money to burn. I wouldn't waste it here when there are much better options for a months downtime.


I'm glad you've pointed out that I'm going about it completely the wrong way as that is what the forum is all about is it not!? To seek guidance and receive answers from people that DO know the right/better way and who will most definitely have a better understanding than I do. That's kinda why I'm asking the questions. 

I don't really think it's really for you to judge whether I have "money to burn" either. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are really determined - then you simply setup a freezone company with you as the managing director.
> You then apply for a residence visa on your own company.
> Once you have the visa you can then open a bank account, get a UAE driving licence and rent a place.
> ...


Correct about the freezone solution. Actually the licence renewals got more expensive for new companies this year in Fujairah CC, they went up from AED 17,500 to AED 21,000, so obviously this is nowhere near to 12,000 that you mentioned. Just wanted to make this clear. The good thing is 3 residence visa allowance which might be helpful in sharing costs if the OP has two others in a similar position.

He will get a credit card super easily without any blank cheques or fixed long term deposits. Example: ADCB premium clients.

I would however say that there is no real advantage of being a resident of both Qatar and UAE as long as OP doesn't really bother to have a tourist status, stay at hotels or serviced apartments and drive a rental car. If he however wants to feel "homey" and keep the same place every time he is in Dubai, then yes, residence would be a solution.


----------

